# Cornwall - Wild Camp Spots/ Overnight Parking ?



## womokiste (May 15, 2005)

Hi,
we´re going to visit England in may/june. We want to start in Dover and want to go west up to Lands End. Also we want to visit some parks, make some hiking tours in Dartmoor... 
If there´s a little bit of time, we also want to make a short trip to Wales. ..... A lot to do 

 

Are there Wild Camp Spots / Overnight Parkings in these regions ?

Thanks for your help
Franz Peter


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Guten abend womokiste, freut mich und willkommen auf diesem website!

Its always a pleasure to welcome one of our european friends to Motorhome facts, unfortunately Britain is not so 'reisemobile freundlich' as Germay and France and you will probably have to use campsites for most of your visit. There are, however, some places where you can wildcamp and hopefully someone from this website can suggest a few places for you.

I hope you enjoy your holiday in Britain as much as i enjoyed mine this year in Germany, a fantastic country to travel with a motorhome.


tschuss!

pete.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Guten abend Franz Peter

You are very welcome here and I hope you enjoy our company.
I look forward to your posts when you will add to our ever increasing fund of knowledge which is there to help us all.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Franz Peter,

I have just been looking at your link.....

www.womokiste.de

Thankyou for a very interesting website. Lots of useful information and great photo's there.

pete.


----------

